
Show HN: Stoa – Stoic Meditation App and Journal - calebmontiveros
http://stoameditation.com/
======
calebmontiveros
Stoa combines the ancient philosophy of Stoicism with contemporary CBT and
mindfulness.

Use it to build resilience, focus on what matters, and cultivate character.

Stoa contains guided meditations, a private journal, quotes, and conversations
with experts like Massimo Pigliucci and Donald Robertson.

I created Stoa, a Stoic meditation app, as a side project because it's
something I wanted to exist and use. Over the past few months, I've discovered
that I wasn't alone!

